# Magnets to Hold Chisels or to Keep Chisel Box Closed?



## BustedClock (Jun 30, 2011)

While demonstrating the use of a CNC router and associated software, one of the instructors at school routed out a chisel tray for me. There's one shaped and sized slot for each of my seven Narex chisels, plus one extra that fits my Stanley 1/8". We discussed me building a box to hold the chisels, and I mentioned using rare-earth magnets to hold the chisels, or magnets to keep the box closed.

The instructor surprised me by saying that, while he wasn't 100% sure, he didn't think that was a good idea. According to him, the magnets would end up magnetizing the chisels, and magnetized chisels don't sharpen well. I vaguely remember from a middle school science class that rubbing ferrous metals with a magnet *will* induce magnetism in the metal. But, how would residual magnetism prevent sharpening?

Has anybody else heard of this? If it's true, can anybody explain why?

Thanks


----------



## bondogaposis (Dec 18, 2011)

The swarf will cling to the edge.


----------



## BustedClock (Jun 30, 2011)

Oh, oh! I know! A moving magnetic field in a conducting medium-I'll shock myself to death…

Hmm, swarf… I'm using water stones, and certainly see the black swarf, but wouldn't water, grit, etc. just move that to the side of the blade?

Well, at least somebody else has heard of this.


----------



## CFrye (May 13, 2013)

I was told this may be a problem when I posted a magnetized chisel holder.

I was also told that a demagnetizer was easy to find. My chisels are becoming magnetized and I do need to find a demagnetizer. I, thankfully, have yet to 'shock myself to death'. :-D


----------



## bondogaposis (Dec 18, 2011)

If the chisel has been magnetized then then the swarf will also be magnetized because of the iron particles in it and they will jump on to the chisel and perhaps prevent full contact w/ the abrasive.


----------



## alohafromberkeley (Oct 26, 2011)

Agree with Bondo. Your chisels will attract swarf and any stray ferrous bits and cause problems with sharpening. Had that experience with some kitchen knives. Demagnifiers were pretty common in the days of recording tape for bulk erasing


----------



## nwbusa (Feb 21, 2012)

I use rare earth magnets in my chisel rack, and I'm not losing any sleep over it.


----------



## lumberjoe (Mar 30, 2012)

Use magnets, but demagnetize before sharpening. It's not a big deal. Those little Magnetize/Demagnetize blocks can be found at most big box stores/Sears for a few bucks.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

New word of the day: Swarf. No end to what I learn on LJs…


----------



## BillWhite (Jul 23, 2007)

Hey Smitty! Guess ya know what frass is too? 
Bill


----------



## nicholasrhall (Aug 19, 2012)

I just mounted my narex chisels on a mag bar a month or two ago. I hadn't even thought about the fact that I was magnetizing them, much less that this would interfere with sharpening by causing the swarf to cling to the chisels. I learn something new everyday here. Thanks for posting the topic.


----------



## CFrye (May 13, 2013)

Bill, I did not know what frass was. If I understand Wikipedia 
correctly there is a lot of frass in this persimmon piece. 








Yes?


----------



## racerglen (Oct 15, 2010)

Excretia ?


----------



## HillbillyShooter (Feb 15, 2012)

Good thing I still have that electric demagnifier from the days of Video tape.


----------



## rossboyle52 (Dec 31, 2012)

I have never used a magnetic strip for chisels or for that matter any other tool. Never felt the need. Always figured after spending hard earned money on a good set of chisels then taking the time to flatten and polish the backs, regrind and hone the edges from 25 to 30 degrees why chance hanging them on a $10.00 magnetic strip. I built a designated chisel holder for my chisels as well as designated shelves for my planes. My bench chisels are stored in the built in bench pocket of the work bench making them easy to reach.


----------



## rtutsky (Oct 14, 2012)

While I use rare earth magnets in my woodworking, I don't use them to hold tools. I'd rather fashion some kind of wooden "jig" to hold or store tools. It just seems more organic to me when I put a too back in it's place.

Magnetized tools can come in handing, like holding a screw to the tip of a screwdriver. I purposely magnetize my drivers just for that purpose.


----------



## BustedClock (Jun 30, 2011)

Some interesting responses here. Thanks for the input.

I can easily modify my chisel box design to have a bar on the lid that keeps the chisels in their little slots when closed. I wonder if a magnet to keep the box closed, however, is far enough from the chisels that it wouldn't effect them. I'm also going to do a quick search on eBay for a demagnetizer.

Thanks folks.


----------

